# Wispynook Poodles Rock Out



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_We found a park in a little town (Adams, MA) that has a live band in their park on Thursday nights which is the same night we are at agility class. It is on our way back from class and MacDonald's is right next to it. We park in their lot after getting ice cream for the poodles (and us sometimes) and a couple of soda's after our hard work. They had a real rockin' band tonight with guys that were at least as old as we are...LOL They were also having an antique car show so we had a lot of opportunity to socialize our dogs and also get them used to lots of noise and distractions.

They are quite a hit when we show up. We usually get mobbed by children and adults too. So many questions and lots of lovin'. Tonight, one child, who has had a fear of dogs was comfortable enough to touch and finally pet Chantel. We were so happy to see all the joy that our furbies bring to people. The boy in the blue shirt was also afraid of dogs but finally got the never to feed ice cream to Alfie and Grace from a spoon.

We had such a wonderful time!

Here are several photos that I took tonight.



_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_A video: 




And some more photos....


_


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

OMG! Alfie is huge!! The dogs look gorgeous as always!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> OMG! Alfie is huge!! The dogs look gorgeous as always!


_Oh, yeah. Alfie is a LOT taller than we thought he would be..LOL He will probably finish a couple of inches taller than the others. But he sure makes quite a presence! He may top out at 25-26 inches which is the top size we would want to go._


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

beautiful photos. Love the way the kids interact with the poodles.
Are the white and black yours ?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> beautiful photos. Love the way the kids interact with the poodles.
> Are the white and black yours ?


_The black and the darker apricot are mine. In the last of the first set of photos a woman in red is holding them for me. The black is Billy and the apricot is Taffy. We don't have a white. Chantel is a very light apricot; almost cream. _


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

great pics! always thought billy was a looker and that silver one is beautiful too!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

What a fabulous way to spend a Thursday evening !


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

looks like that they had a great time! i think they were the main attraction!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

They are all already therapy dogs by the look of things. It was great to see my favourite apricot girl. Alfie's colour is going to be lovely I think. And that Billy is a handsome dude. Looks like they were a big hiit, and like it was a lot of fun!!!


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

I agree, they're calm and receptive of the constant touching...that's wonderful. Thanks for sharing, it looks like a lot of fun. I wish I could join you. 

Beautiful dogs...great temperament....ugh...the fever is getting worse!!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Lovely time.

I love how everyone has jackets in their hands for when it gets chilly, I cannot imagine how that feels lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

AWESOME AS USUAL! i ALWAYS LOVE YOUR PICTURES!!!! I AM STILL THINKING ABOUT A WEEKEND AWAY NEAR YOU GUYS - WIL LET YOU KNOW - WOULD LOVE TO MEET YOU ALL!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

All those poodles! I can only imagine how many heads were turned


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Great group of spoos and I'm sure that got a lot of attention with so many of them.


----------



## jazzpaw (Apr 20, 2010)

Wonderful pictures & video - and it was really great seeing all of the children reacting so positively to them! I think that people who aren't poodle owners are really surprised to see how well they interact with kids when they're properly socialized


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I was also very impressed with the poodles allowing the children and adults to touch them and they just stood there calmly and took the attention all in. this certainly is great temperament, and a job well done by their owner (s).
Are you doing any activities with them such as therapy or the likes? They would do beautifully in this department.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> I was also very impressed with the poodles allowing the children and adults to touch them and they just stood there calmly and took the attention all in. this certainly is great temperament, and a job well done by their owner (s).
> Are you doing any activities with them such as therapy or the likes? They would do beautifully in this department.


_They all have been visiting the nursing home where my mother stayed until her passing since they were puppies. This was their first big socialization. We have taken them out in a public place almost every week since each of them have come home.

Billy, Grace and Chantel were born of out of a service dog line. 

The first thing we look at in any of our puppies is their temperaments. We then look at conformation and then color. We turn them upside down on their backs to see if they will stay there or fight to get up. It is most important to us that we have dogs that can go anywhere and be with anyone or anything (other animals).
_
_Although Alfie and Taffy were not out of service lines, (Alfie, show and Taffy, pet) they posses the same temperament as the other three._

_There is a CGC test being offered at one of our shows in September and we are going to try to get the certificate on the ones who are ready so that we will be allowed into other facilities and to work with children._

_I don't know if any noticed, but the little girl sitting down hugging Billy is mentally challenged and was waving us over to her. She just about melted into Billy and it tugged hard at my heart strings._


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Pamela said:


> AWESOME AS USUAL! i ALWAYS LOVE YOUR PICTURES!!!! I AM STILL THINKING ABOUT A WEEKEND AWAY NEAR YOU GUYS - WIL LET YOU KNOW - WOULD LOVE TO MEET YOU ALL!


_Let us know. We would love to meet you and your furbies. The weather has cooled down now to a reasonable temp and they are enjoying their outings much more.
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Gorky said:


> Great group of spoos and I'm sure that got a lot of attention with so many of them.


_Ummmmmm....we got mobbed two weeks in a row there now!! I was actually feeling a bit guilty last night as everyone is supposed to be there for the entertainment that these band work so hard to provide.

Funny story...a different band played last week; more my kind of music from the 50' and 60's. When walked into the park with the five poodles, the lead singer said "Look at those dogs! I used to have a hair cut like that. Now I don't have any hair at all!" ound: Everyone turned to look at us and had a good laugh!! WE LOVE TO MAKE PEOPLE LAUGH!_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Olie said:


> Lovely time.
> 
> I love how everyone has jackets in their hands for when it gets chilly, I cannot imagine how that feels lol


_HAPPY DANCE!! :elefant: The unbearable heat has finally broken. I am so happy as are our dogs. They are finally running hard and playing again. I'd rather wear a jacket then melt in my own sweat!!_


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Spoospirit:
You ARE amazing. Kudos to you for how you raise your dogs and the activities you do with them.. Sorry to hear about your mom and I am glad she had the poodles as therapy until the end.
Yes I did in fact notice that the child hugging the poodle sitting on the blanket on the grass has what I believe to be Down's Syndrome just by looking at her face, I could be wrong but it seemed to me that this was the condition. Your dogs are amazing and I really like what you have accomplished with them.. Much more important than conformation is the temperament and health of this wonderful breed.
I also let my clients handle my puppies circa 3 days after they are born. So important for them to smell and feel another person's touch aside from mine and my husband's. that is even before they open their eyes to see and ears to hear. You are doing great with your dogs !!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Spoospirit:
> You ARE amazing. Kudos to you for how you raise your dogs and the activities you do with them.. Sorry to hear about your mom and I am glad she had the poodles as therapy until the end.
> Yes I did in fact notice that the child hugging the poodle sitting on the blanket on the grass has what I believe to be Down's Syndrome just by looking at her face, I could be wrong but it seemed to me that this was the condition. Your dogs are amazing and I really like what you have accomplished with them.. Much more important than conformation is the temperament and health of this wonderful breed.
> I also let my clients handle my puppies circa 3 days after they are born. So important for them to smell and feel another person's touch aside from mine and my husband's. that is even before they open their eyes to see and ears to hear. You are doing great with your dogs !!


Ora...if you type Spoospirit and/or Jesters Mom into your search bar, you will see some magnificent photos of these dogs in many different situations. I keep threatening these ladies that I am going to move in with them. I love that where they live they have been blessed with the type of place where they can have their dogs off leash, swimming freely, taking them into nursing homes (the joy on those people's faces in enough to make you cry). These dogs are lving the life!!!!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Spoospirit,

Your poodles are so wonderful and well-mannered as well as beautiful to look at. What a lovely blend of poodles. I'm sure the folks at the concert marveled at their behavior! They are truly ambassadors for poodles everywhere they go. Always enjoy your photo essays.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Ora...if you type Spoospirit and/or Jesters Mom into your search bar, you will see some magnificent photos of these dogs in many different situations. I keep threatening these ladies that I am going to move in with them. I love that where they live they have been blessed with the type of place where they can have their dogs off leash, swimming freely, taking them into nursing homes (the joy on those people's faces in enough to make you cry). These dogs are lving the life!!!!



Yes I bet... and I will go and log onto to see the photos you suggested I do.
We here in Montreal have many places to take our dogs off leash and have to respect the by laws of each suburb. I walk with pooper scooper bags at all times and avoid if at all possible to have my dogs eliminate on my neighbours lawns. We have a beautiful forest here backing my house where lots of people walk their dogs and a lake where we take them swimming etc.. and I have to say I am so happy with our new home here in Ile Bizard.. It offers the dogs lots of activities and socialization on numerous levels. I have visited old people's homes with Cole and he is amazing. I will get his certificate hopefull by end of this year, after my Lola X Cole litter leaves for their new forever homes.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> Spoospirit,
> 
> Your poodles are so wonderful and well-mannered as well as beautiful to look at. What a lovely blend of poodles. I'm sure the folks at the concert marveled at their behavior! They are truly ambassadors for poodles everywhere they go. Always enjoy your photo essays.



_Thank you Amerique2! Yes, they were in awe of our very well behaved pack. Some were shocked (actually did a jaw drop) to see a real live standard poodle; never mind five of them..LOL
_


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

As you know, I am a big fan of your pack. Not many pictures of Miss Taffy... You know I love her :lol:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

*tina* said:


> As you know, I am a big fan of your pack. Not many pictures of Miss Taffy... You know I love her :lol:


:_) I will have a video of her running a short agility course at class last night when I have time to process it tonight! 

_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Yes I bet... and I will go and log onto to see the photos you suggested I do.
> We here in Montreal have many places to take our dogs off leash and have to respect the by laws of each suburb. I walk with pooper scooper bags at all times and avoid if at all possible to have my dogs eliminate on my neighbours lawns. We have a beautiful forest here backing my house where lots of people walk their dogs and a lake where we take them swimming etc.. and I have to say I am so happy with our new home here in Ile Bizard.. It offers the dogs lots of activities and socialization on numerous levels. I have visited old people's homes with Cole and he is amazing. I will get his certificate hopefull by end of this year, after my Lola X Cole litter leaves for their new forever homes.


_Sounds like you live the best of best places for raising you poodles too! Isn't it wonderful?_


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

spoospirit;107301 said:


> _Sounds like you live the best of best places for raising you poodles too! Isn't it wonderful?_




Spoospirit:
I cant complain but OMG where you live is far nicer than our area.
I LOVE NH, Maine and Mass areas.. They are so beautiful and my husband and I used to go many times to visit these areas. When I bred my girl Lola to Ch. HighSpirits Irrefutable, who owner Joan Harigan lives in Main, I was in seventh heaven after the 7 hours drive and first thing I did is hit the shack in Brunswick Main to gorge on lobster which undoubtedly was far cheaper there than here in Montreal.
We are blessed to have many doggy parks and Montreal is known as a dog friendly city. I wish though that all N. American cities will be like Europe especially France where they allow dogs in restaurants and many people ferquented venues. I have no idea why we cant follow the European way of treating our dogs especially when it comes to public places frequented by humans.. LOL some dogs are even better behaved than some humans are...hwell:


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks like you had a fabulous time! What a great way to spend a Thurs. evening. 
Great phots as always! The poodles look very happy and well adjusted


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

What a wonderful way to spend the whole night!! The only live bands that play in my town are downtown. I dont like to go downtown, you have to pay to get in, and no pets.  Looks like they all enjoyed the attention!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> What a wonderful way to spend the whole night!! The only live bands that play in my town are downtown. I dont like to go downtown, you have to pay to get in, and no pets.  Looks like they all enjoyed the attention!


_Awwww...that's too bad! We wouldn't go either if we had to pay to get in. All of our disposable income goes...ummmmmmm...into the pack. LOL Half the fun of being in a park is getting to see people strolling with their dogs._


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Cute to see the dogs with the kids and how the kids love them. 

I can see two black poodles - at least I think I can.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

What a great scene. . .can't beat 5 gorgeous poodles! Tell ya what, if I was driving down the street and saw them in the park like that, I'd pull over, park, and come running! What lucky people to be able to schmooze on them and listen to fun music at the same time! And great poodles of course to enjoy the schmoozing!


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

HAHAHA Awesome I love it! Both of you need to post more pictures, I have seen jestersmom (sorry your name escapes me at the moment!) crew in awhile


----------

